# corrosion in oil industry



## أكرم كيلاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بحث صغير رائع وجدته أثناء بحثي علي الانترنت 
عن corrosion in oil industry 
أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم 
في المرفقات


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

وده ملف تاني 
بيوضح تأثير التآكل علي بعض المعادن وسبائكها 
أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم


----------



## gearbox (10 أغسطس 2008)

thanksssss


----------



## سيدعلي ك (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## ع العرفى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخ اكرم ونسال الله ان يجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو معان (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ع العرفى قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخ اكرم ونسال الله ان يجعلها بميزان حسناتك



مشكور اخي علي المرور 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو معان قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكرا علي المرور والتعي


----------



## كرانك (6 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot brother.. and all the best for you


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم يا أخوتي


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------

